# 2019 VW Tiguan SEL R-Line Warning Light



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

Was driving in bumper to bumper traffic yesterday when i saw a Yellow Triangle with an Exclamation Point in the middle of it appear left of the RPM Gauge. The Triangle had rounded "points" on all three sides. It was on for a couple minutes then disappeared. There was also another warning light near the Tripometer on the bottom left. It was a yellow car with (( )) all around it. I can't find what these mean anywhere! 

Triangle looked like this but it was yellow










The Yellow Car light was either where the lower Tripometer was(like it replaced it whileit was on) or right above it










Any ideas?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The OM will describe all the possible warning icons.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds like one of the drive assist sensors was obstructed by something. That warning is the cars way of telling you an assist isnt working. I'll sometimes get that during heavy rainstorms when the sensor can't "See"

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Read your user manual it talks about when you see this triangle and describes conditions when it might appear. 
My 2 cents


----------



## cogswheel (May 5, 2015)

Mine did the yellow triangle warning when my washer fluid was low. Refilling, cleaning any bugs from front sensors including vw badge, then restarting turned it off.


----------



## cebuphilippines (May 13, 2019)

I have this issue with my 2018 SEL top of the line Tiguan.. it’s a faulty sensor ... you need to have the sensor change... it have to fight with the dealer to have it change... my Tiguan is still brand new, just 2 weeks old when I bought it... and sensor is all ready fu*kd up! this MF Germans are full of sh!t !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

cebuphilippines said:


> I have this issue with my 2018 SEL top of the line Tiguan.. it’s a faulty sensor ... you need to have the sensor change... it have to fight with the dealer to have it change... my Tiguan is still brand new, just 2 weeks old when I bought it... and sensor is all ready fu*kd up! this MF Germans are full of sh!t !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, so many questions:

1. You knew what the fix was, and the dealer didn't?
2. Which sensor?
3. Are the top of the line trims supposed to be more reliable?
4. Brand new 2018?

That's all for now.


----------



## cebuphilippines (May 13, 2019)

It don’t matter what trim.. Audi / VW are notorious for electrical problems! The sensor that dealer replaced was the sensor behind the vw logo on the front grille .. it’s for break mitigations / adaptive cruise controls... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

cebuphilippines said:


> ..... Audi / VW are notorious for electrical problems.....


Your backup data to make that conclusion? How are Audi/VW electrics/electronics any more problematic than any other make?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

phlegm said:


> Wow, so many questions:
> 
> 1. You knew what the fix was, and the dealer didn't?
> 2. Which sensor?
> ...


Don't fall down that rabbit hole. That user may have had a "faulty sensor", but that doesn't mean you do.
Read the manual as referenced in the above post, take any necessary action (cleaning off the badge, sensors), and see if you experience it again.


----------



## cebuphilippines (May 13, 2019)

I did clean several times , read the damn manual several times, watch YouTube **** about those ****ing sensors many times ... it didn’t work.. so my last resort ... take this MF Tiguan to the dealer and have it fixed / replaced to those broken sensors for free! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

cebuphilippines said:


> I did clean several times , read the damn manual several times, watch YouTube **** about those ****ing sensors many times ... it didn’t work.. so my last resort ... take this MF Tiguan to the dealer and have it fixed / replaced to those broken sensors for free!


I'm sorry you experienced issues with your sensors.

My reply was for OP, who may not have the same issue as you did.


----------



## 14thVW (Jul 13, 2018)

I also get the Error Front Park Pilot and warning triangle displayed when I put my Tig in reverse after parking it with anything in front of it (parking bumper, in the garage etc.). This started occurring a few weeks after buying the car 6 months ago. I just brought it to the dealer for the 10,000 service and told them about the problem. Nothing was found after a scan, they did the 26M1 ecm software but couldn't find anything wrong or duplicate it. Of course it did it to me as soon as I got in the car. Frustrated, I went back inside and told the service advisor to get in the car. She saw it and then got the technician who said he needs to get VW tech involved. We'll see. More of a nuisance, but needs to be fixed.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

14thVW said:


> I also get the Error Front Park Pilot and warning triangle displayed when I put my Tig in reverse after parking it with anything in front of it (parking bumper, in the garage etc.). This started occurring a few weeks after buying the car 6 months ago. I just brought it to the dealer for the 10,000 service and told them about the problem. Nothing was found after a scan, they did the 26M1 ecm software but couldn't find anything wrong or duplicate it. Of course it did it to me as soon as I got in the car. Frustrated, I went back inside and told the service advisor to get in the car. She saw it and then got the technician who said he needs to get VW tech involved. We'll see. More of a nuisance, but needs to be fixed.


Why do you think that something is wrong? What is your reasoning?


----------

